# custom gas pipe



## donshizzles (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a quick question about getting a custom size 1/2" black steel gas pipe (does Home Depot cut custom pipes?????) and the length I am looking for. On both ends are a 90 degree bend so accounting for an inch of thread on each bend, I need a pipe that spans 36 1/2in. My question is what exact measurement pipe do I need to fit into a threaded 90 degree joint on both ends accounting for both the thread on the pipe and the thread in the bend? Hopefully I'm not being too vague........
Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

